# You can burn the flag in this country its ok but burn Quran and go to Jail WTF



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

MULBERRY, Florida (AP) — Law enforcement arrested a Florida pastor Wednesday as he drove to a park to light nearly 3,000 Qurans on fire to protest the 2001 terrorist attacks


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

This should be a call for more people to do it. Who's with me?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I am all for it.. I used to livr in Plant City.Fl which borders Mulberry... I can't believe Grady Judd (Polk County Sheriff) actually approved the arrest.. Any of those in the Know thinks Sheriff Judd should run for President... I am all for burning the Quran! They burn our flag in our own country and people don't say a ****in word.. God forbid we offend muslims... Let them choke on rotten cat piss!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Perhaps it was because he chose to do it on public land rather than private. I can't think of many public places you could burn 3000 of anything without having some 'slpaining to do.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

A few 9-11's ago I smoked some pork ribs using Koran as fuel. I do not recommend it. The ribs came out with a very strong chemical flavor. I should have used Saudis; I am sure that would have imparted a flavor of chick peas.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

According to the report, he was arrested for transporting the quarans soaked in kerosene in a trailer. "Creating a hazard if he was in an accident"

He did not have a permit to use the park.

They were not gonna let this happen, can't piss of the muzzy's


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to the new Amerika

Brought to you by 52% of Americans....


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing about the public park. Why not do it in his church parking lot?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

There is one preacher in Florida that is for ever trying to get attention by burning Qur'ans. why not do something that takes faith and courage and evangelize in a Muslim country? No this idiot would rather seek attention that will motivate our enemy against our men and women in uniform serving in harms way.

He is a coward in my book!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

where can you get a quran?....no mosques around here....even if there was,think they would let me just have one?.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

NordicWarrior94 said:


> This should be a call for more people to do it. Who's with me?


A Muslim firefighter died rescuing victims of 9/11 Another Muslim flew an attack helicopter in Iraq. In honor of these men I will not abuse the Qur'an. Even though the multitude of subhuman apes calling themselves Muslim tempt me greatly to do so!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Probably soaking the Qurans in kerosene before getting to the site was a bad idea. Maybe something less flammable like lard would be a better choice than any highly flammable petroleum products.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is how a country run by Obama is. No rights for some special rights for others.
If he wants to burn them it is his right. What he needs to do now is start some lawsuits.
But good luck with Obama in charge justice is the last thing anyone will see.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

How about soaking them in bacon grease and mailing them to your neighborhood mosque.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> How about soaking them in bacon grease and mailing them to your neighborhood mosque.


That Sir is a waste of bacon grease, a most useful commodity that makes almost anything edible.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I am having mixed emotions on this issue. Is it right to burn an American flag? Hell no, not in my mind, My grandfather and my stepdad served dutifully in Honor of this great nation, and that flag is a representation of this nation..But, sadly, I regrettfully know that america has done some bad things, and I have to accept that other people opinions of us, and my opinion dont always see eye to eye. Just like my forefathers, Im sure some of their forefathers faught and died for what they believe in..Who's right? Who's wrong?
but with me sadly accepting the fact that they have that right, well that should gaurantee that I have my right to..Not tha I would burn anything in protest, to me that just martyrizes something..
I tell people all the time, If you dont wanna see naked wemon at the strip club, and you think its wrong, then dont go there..I respect that, but at the same time, If I do wanna see a few scantly dressed honeys and drink a cold beer, well, thats what I wanna do..
To me, this Muslim religion is just a religion, and terrorism is terrorism.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> That Sir is a waste of bacon grease, a most useful commodity that makes almost anything edible.


Very true!! Don't waste bacon grease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

At the beginning of our entry into the second world war the was a preacher who burned every book he could find in German until out of the crown a man walked up and started pulling some books out of the fire. He was pulled away by force and asked what he thought he was doing - "What are you a Nazi?". He explained to them that they were burning Bibles - Christian Bibles that were written in German.

That kind of took the notoriety out of the preacher's blunder.

Burning books, any books, is a terrible thing to me. Books teach us about things we can't experience and let us see things we may never see for ourselves. Would most Christian get upset about someone burning Bibles - probably not but I would - not because it is an attack on my religion but because that Bible may not get to a person in whose life it might make a difference. Burning Korans does nothing for our faith and only enrages the Muslims. It does no good at all so why do it? Is that what Jesus would do? He taught us to love unconditionally and to accept people as they are. If we came across someone who was not interested in our faith we are supposed to turn away and move on.
On the other hand if someone tries to kill you kill them back! Condemn people for their actions not for their race color or creed.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I generally don't do anything that serves no legitimate purpose other than to offend. I've had bible thumpers tell me I'm going to burn in hell for not being born again. Meh, I pay them little attention as that is what they are after. Same with this guy in Florida, same with all of the little terrorists coming out of madrassas in Afghanistan. I'll take the high road on this one.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> There is one preacher in Florida that is for ever trying to get attention by burning Qur'ans. why not do something that takes faith and courage and evangelize in a Muslim country? No this idiot would rather seek attention that will motivate our enemy against our men and women in uniform serving in harms way.
> 
> He is a coward in my book!


If it makes you feel any better, we'll burn your book too.

Personally, I say we use the books to start the fire to burn those who read it. It's a two'fer that's a win win.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

a terrible waste of resources, If I had that much paper I would use it for bedding in my hog pen.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Burning the the quar'an wont be productive. If anything you all should be reading it. it is a good source of information to learn and know your enemy. to learn how they think. and if not you could always enjoy it as a fairy tale fiction story book.::redsnipe::


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> Burning the the quar'an wont be productive. If anything you all should be reading it. it is a good source of information to learn and know your enemy. to learn how they think. and if not you could always enjoy it as a fairy tale fiction story book.::redsnipe::


Very true.. Then when we are done reading it, we can wipe our asses with em and send them back to the mosques to do with as they please..


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

rickfromillinois said:


> In some muslim countries you can go to prison for having a Bible on you when you enter their country. I would interested to see if they would try to arrest him if he was on private property or if he only tried to burn one or two.


Yeah, and WE'RE the ones who get so much shit for not being "diverse" enough. Liberal hypocrisy is unfathomable.



retired guard said:


> A Muslim firefighter died rescuing victims of 9/11 Another Muslim flew an attack helicopter in Iraq. In honor of these men I will not abuse the Qur'an. Even though the multitude of subhuman apes calling themselves Muslim tempt me greatly to do so!


I understand where you're coming from. But part of the reason Jihadists have been so aggressive is because they know how the Left has made our society into a bunch of politically correct cowards. Burning their emblems, as they do to ours on a daily basis, would make a necessary statement that we don't tolerate their savagery.


----------



## Peppicorps (Sep 6, 2013)

Here in Switzerland and France the moslems want respect from us but give no respect to us ! 
In France it is extreme, you cant walk cross Mullhuse with no Fear ! There is a lot of Criminality against the european citizens... 
They feal like they are the Kings of this Land and the stupid france people do nothing against, they want not be *nazis*

Its a different culture, they cant live in Freedome. The need a King or an Dictator or they start war to other citizens of this country (actual in Iraq and Afghanistan). 
Its good that the USA not start a new war in Syria, they countries will never be democatic ! Its a Waste of american and european Lives, money and ammo...


Greetings from Switzerland 
Peppicorps


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

NordicWarrior94 said:


> I understand where you're coming from. But part of the reason Jihadists have been so aggressive is because they know how the Left has made our society into a bunch of politically correct cowards. Burning their emblems, as they do to ours on a daily basis, would make a necessary statement that we don't tolerate their savagery.


Don't burn their emblems burn them!


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Death by gomba


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Peppicorps said:


> Here in Switzerland and France the moslems want respect from us but give no respect to us !
> In France it is extreme, you cant walk cross Mullhuse with no Fear ! There is a lot of Criminality against the european citizens...
> They feal like they are the Kings of this Land and the stupid france people do nothing against, they want not be *nazis*
> 
> ...


Awesome to have a Non American input.


----------

